# Rigid K60?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Found this at a local pawn shop, they are asking $499 for it. Judging from the picture do you think it's worth it? Also, how much should I offer them, I have never dealt with pawn shops. 
Would this be a good upgrade from my K50?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Found this at a local pawn shop, they are asking $499 for it. Judging from the picture do you think it's worth it? Also, how much should I offer them, I have never dealt with pawn shops.
> Would this be a good upgrade from my K50?


Excellent upgrade from the K50. Depending on the condition, I'd probably offer 4 and see what they say. At 499 it will probably be gone pretty quick since used K60's are not that common (around here).

Test it with a piece of cable to be sure the jaws and clutch are in good working order.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Will my K50's 5/8" cable work in it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes the K60 can use the 5/8 or 7/8 sectional cable. I've never owned a K60, but 500 bucks seems pretty steep to me for a used machine with no cable or cutter heads.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Will said:


> Yes the K60 can use the 5/8 or 7/8 sectional cable. I've never owned a K60, but 500 bucks seems pretty steep to me for a used machine with no cable or cutter heads.


Well, I have the stuff from the K50 so at least I could use it right away. The machine would look good with a good cleaning. I'll make an offer & see how it goes?
Brand new $1,300 from my limited search.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just don't offer full price. Give them $350 cash. B*ll$h!t with them some before offering. ALL Pawn Shops will come down on price.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> Just don't offer full price. Give them $350 cash. B*ll$h!t with them some before offering. _ALL Pawn Shops will come down on price_.


Thats because they stuck it to the poor guy that found it necessary to unload tools to feed his family.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thats because they stuck it to the poor guy that found it necessary to unload tools to feed his family.


Probably, or it's HOT!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You have to adjust the jaws, with an Allen key, to use the 5/8"'cable.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You have to adjust the jaws, with an Allen key, to use the 5/8"'cable.


You sure about that? I could have sworn I went from 5/8" to 7/8" on my K60 just by turning the chuck.

If it's in working order, I think that's a good price. I paid $800 for mine - although it was in better shape than the one pictured, and it came with 4-5 lengths in a spool.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mega Smash said:


> You sure about that? I could have sworn I went from 5/8" to 7/8" on my K60 just by turning the chuck.
> 
> If it's in working order, I think that's a good price. I paid $800 for mine - although it was in better shape than the one pictured, and it came with 4-5 lengths in a spool.


Yeah, but the chuck is locked with an allen screw. At least it's supposed to be.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Id bring a length of 5/8 and try it make sure it worked then tell them youl give them 350$ now and if he tracks you down 5/8and7/8 cable and toolls youll pay if 250 cash that inspires him to look for what you need and still alows him to make a sale. Id pay 400 for an extra k60 in the shopl. I paid 2500 for new k60sp 5/8 and 7/8 and toolbox,, blades and glove.


----------



## dave-k (Apr 11, 2012)

The k60 is missing some parts, definitely not worth almost 500, I would offer them 350. If you really want a k60 however, buying used is your best bet, they run almost 2,000 dollars new now a days.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

500 is steep for no heads or cable but if your gonna use it to make money it will pay for itself pretty fast and used is better then new!!


----------

